# Anyone using FROMM large breed puppy? What do u think?



## Sergeantsays (Jul 6, 2013)

Sergeant is on BB large breed puppy, he loves the taste but has terrible gas/fish burps and loose stool. Plus terrible "tuna" breath. He must be having trouble digesting the Blue Buffalo. This is only the last month or so (he is 5 mos. now). We took a nap together the other day and he woke me up with stinky gas WOW it was bad. I was looking into FROMM because it had probiotics in it and also salmon oil - not fish meal like BB. He is otherwise in great health and is totally happy. Should I make a change (slowly)?


----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

I feed my dogs Fromm Gold Large Breed. My 3 yr old has a delicate stomach and this is the only feed that doesn't cause him issues. Never noticed "wake me up" gas either. Just the usual doggy poot!


----------



## Sergeantsays (Jul 6, 2013)

*how about a fishy burp?*

The poor guy has it bad, a belch that stinks just like fish. Thanks for responding.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado ate Fromm LBP from 3 months to 1 year before switching to a ALS (Fromm Four Star grain free line). He did very well on it, never turned his nose up and his coat and overall health was fantastic

I do like the little extras they add like the probiotics and salmon oil, the only thing I add to the kibble outside of a little warm water is Tripett so they get some of the benefits of tripe without me feeding it raw and puking my guts out lol


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

I use Fromm LBP and I really like it. Athena has good stools and she has a pretty sensitive stomach. She gobbles it up everytime. It is also family owned and I have never heard of them having a recall.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I used it too, but I don't think it was the best food I could have bought - but only because later on my puppy was showing signs of allergies, and I think a food intolerance might have played a part. I'd still recommend it though. DH had to switch kibbles with his dog because of the room-clearing farts she used to let loose, lol.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I raised Beau on it and really liked it. Went to a higher protein food when he was grown.


----------



## Sergeantsays (Jul 6, 2013)

*Im gonna go for it*

Thanks for all the advice and I am going to give it a try. Its made in the US and has never been recalled, and all of you like it (and your GSD's look awesome) that helps too


----------

